# Custom tag... Let em miss this one..



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

So I got the tag for the new ride ordered today.... Let em mix me up with another car now.... Idiots....


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The **** did you do?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Iann said:


> The @@@@ did you do?


You know you love it.... Don't hate....


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So I got the tag for the new ride ordered today.... Let em mix me up with another car now.... Idiots....
> 
> View attachment 431279


And then you got deactivated &#128514;

Jk uber forever ✊


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I like to snap the favorites that I see when I'm out, if it's safe of course.

This gem:








And, of course, an @Uber's Guber sighting!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------

